# Ultegra ettiquette ?



## curtw (Mar 27, 2004)

I just got a new Ultegra-equipped bike. What am I supposed to do about the small pieces of grey tape on the brake caliper arms, just below the quick-release levers? Leave them on? Peel them off? All of the models sitting on the LBS floor still have them. 

Also, by the way, what is their function? If I had to guess, I'd assume it's to protect the finish while the brake cable is being fished through the housing and into its clamp. If I'm ready to "live dangerously," may I remove them?

Enquiring minds, and all that jazz.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

curtw said:


> I just got a new Ultegra-equipped bike. What am I supposed to do about the small pieces of grey tape on the brake caliper arms, just below the quick-release levers? Leave them on? Peel them off? All of the models sitting on the LBS floor still have them.
> 
> Also, by the way, what is their function? If I had to guess, I'd assume it's to protect the finish while the brake cable is being fished through the housing and into its clamp. If I'm ready to "live dangerously," may I remove them?
> 
> Enquiring minds, and all that jazz.


Yank them off.... the tape is put there to protect the finish when the brakes aren't on the bike. Once the cable is attached, the tape is not needed


----------



## curtw (Mar 27, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Yank them off....


Thanks!


----------

